# Dezimal in Gleitkommadarstellung umrechnen?



## Dnh (9. Jul 2018)

Ich soll die Dezimalzahl 0.1 möglichst genau in die  binäre Gleitkommadarstellung umrechen. 
Mit folgenden Vorgaben:
8 Bit mit V = 1 Bit, E = 2 Bit, M = 5 Bit

Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof... kann jemand Licht ins Dunkeln bringen?


----------



## Thallius (9. Jul 2018)

V = Vorzeichen
M = Mantisse
E = Exponent

Wo ist jetzt das genaue Problem?


----------



## Dnh (9. Jul 2018)

Ich verstehe grundsätzlich, was die Begriffe bedeuten.. trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, was man hier machen muss?

Meine Idee wäre:

Vorzeichenbit : 0, da positiv
Mantissenbits: 11111, da dies die größtmögliche Zahl ist und somit möglichst genau(?)
Exponentenbits: 11, da gleicher Grund..
-> 01111111 ??  ich habe keine Ahnung


----------



## Dnh (9. Jul 2018)

Ich check das Prinzip einfach nicht ...

Das Beispiel hier hilft mir leider auch nicht wirklich weiter, im Gegenteil, es verwirrt mich.

Beispiel: 
V (1 Bit), E (8 Bit), M (23 Bit) 
V = 0, E = 01111011, M = 10011001100110011001100 = 0.0999999940… 
V = 0, E = 01111011, M = 10011001100110011001101 = 0.1000000015…


----------



## Robat (9. Jul 2018)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja diese Seite weiter. Da wird Schritt für Schritt erklärt, wie man von einer Dezimalzahl in die Gleitkommadarstellung kommt.


----------



## Dnh (9. Jul 2018)

Okay, ich probiers mal:

Schritt 1.  
-> 0

Schritt 2.  
-> 0001
(1. und 2. zsm. 5 Bit)

Schritt 3. 
aus 1. und 2. -> 0,0001 -> Exp. = 0

Schritt 4.
Bias von 127 gewählt + Exp = 127
...
...
-> 11 (2Bit)

Schritt 5. 
Vorzeichenbit -> 0

=>
V   2E   5M
0   11   00001

So in etwa?


----------

